# Poor Man's Burnt Ends - still one of my favorite meals



## parrot-head (Jul 25, 2016)

Still in love with PMBE..so damn delicious.

3.5# chuck roast rubbed with a brown sugar (substituted turbinado sugar) rub.  Started at 11 p.m., smoked with Hickory pellets.

This one took a little longer than I had expected.  Probably because I kept the temperature lower overnight figuring I would have plenty of time the next day to finish

it up.













0723162240.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016


















0724160639.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016






When I got up the next day, it was at about 150 and just hitting the stall. By the time I got up, the AMNPS was just getting to the end of the last row, so I started with

Apple chips to finish it off.













0724160749.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016






Finally around 2 p.m. she hit 185 and was ready to come out for a rest before cubing and saucing.













0724161428.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016






2 hours later.....yum.













0724161700.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016


















0724161707.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016


















a130.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Jul 25, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks great! Unfortunately in my neck of the woods there's nothing poor about Chuck! $9.99 per pound!!!! 

Points for the bark!


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jul 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Unfortunately in my neck of the woods there's nothing poor about Chuck! $9.99 per pound!!!!
> 
> Points for the bark!


Holy hell! hahaha


----------



## parrot-head (Jul 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! Unfortunately in my neck of the woods there's nothing poor about Chuck! $9.99 per pound!!!!
> 
> Points for the bark!


Thanks.  I know..with beef prices these days sometimes I wonder why they call them "Poor" man's.  I bought several packages at Meijer when they had a sale for $2.89/lb.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

I have yet to try these.

I've seen several threads on them & I think this has to be the next thing I smoke.

Point for a great looking meal!

Al


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jul 25, 2016)

I did this with a Coulette and it was AMAZING. Great job, now I am hungry for some beef!


----------



## frankly (Jul 25, 2016)

That looks awesome and I have to try it soon!  Is that a custom handle install you got there?  I've been thinking about doing something similar but was afraid of drilling into the smoker...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm with Al---Gotta do this soon!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## parrot-head (Jul 25, 2016)

Frankly said:


> That looks awesome and I have to try it soon!  Is that a custom handle install you got there?  I've been thinking about doing something similar but was afraid of drilling into the smoker...


Yes, just a couple of Home Depot stainless 6 inch or so handles.  I had no other way to transport it from the garage, thru the living room and into the screen room without lifting it.

They work great.


----------



## tikigriller (Aug 13, 2016)

Newbie here..so sorry for the simple question......once you got everything cubed and sauced and back in....am I reading it right that you left it at 150 for 2 more hours?


----------



## b-one (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks great,I agree no poor mans meal brisket is half the cost or cheaper around here.


----------



## parrot-head (Aug 18, 2016)

tikigriller said:


> Newbie here..so sorry for the simple question......once you got everything cubed and sauced and back in....am I reading it right that you left it at 150 for 2 more hours?


225 for 2 more hours


----------

